# Plants and Pleco



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

will pleco eat my plants? i am not set on a type of pleco, a dwarf pleco would be what im going to get. I am suppose to get some BN, but now sure right now. thanks !


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on the type of pleco and type of plants. Bristlenose shouldn't bother most plants.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hmm... well i am getting aponogetens, java fern and wysteria. well i also just bought a water lilie bulb at walmart yesterday, but who knows if that will even plant.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Corrected my typo. Your bristlenose should go fine. Be sure to have driftwood in the tank for them.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

what about a rubberlip, will they eat my plants?, my store will be selling them for 2.99 today, i was thinking of getting two, maybe it would help out with my algae problem too!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They should be fine as well.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Bristles will rasp sword plants trying to get algae off the leaves. I have not seen them damage any of my other plants however. I also find the swords tend to grow fast enough that you can remove damaged leaves with no ill effect.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

another of my favorites is the little clown plecos- I have kept them in planted tanks. They are very cute and peaceful.


----------

